# Degree, Medic



## SuaveTheMedic (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm currently finishing up my medic course, I also wanted to finish getting a BS degree in 1-2 years. Any way that can be possible, how does one go about doing that?


----------



## MrJones (Jun 28, 2014)

SuaveEMT said:


> I'm currently finishing up my medic course, I also wanted to finish getting a BS degree in 1-2 years. Any way that can be possible, how does one go about doing that?



Yes it is possible. One goes about doing it by using one's favorite search engine to find and select an accredited college offering a paramedic certificate to degree bridge program. Apply. Get accepted. Pay the fees. Do the work. Graduate.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 28, 2014)

check the links in my signature. I would highly recommend you get your AAS before hand if your applying to any of the programs with an AAS EMS - BS EMS, it will save you money and time at many programs. If money and time are not an issue ( say you get VA benefits, or something) then do whatever you like.


----------



## SuaveTheMedic (Jul 9, 2014)

So, I've tried to locate a few accredited Paramedic to Associates  Applied Health Science Degrees, I live downstate NY and I'm looking to start an online school any suggestions of good ones?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 9, 2014)

Check Eastern NM University. They offer an all online, or mostly online (can't remember) for certificate to AAS


----------



## SuaveTheMedic (Jul 9, 2014)

Have you guys heard of Camden County?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jul 9, 2014)

If you have an associates and your medic central washington has an online bs degree.


----------



## medicsb (Jul 9, 2014)

SuaveEMT said:


> I'm currently finishing up my medic course, I also wanted to finish getting a BS degree in 1-2 years. Any way that can be possible, how does one go about doing that?



Definitely not in 1 year.  More like 2-3.  I'm not sure getting an AAS first is necessary, but it may be cheaper to do that and then transfer credit to a 4-year school vs. doing all the course-work at a 4 year.  

Also, I am a little familiar with Camden County College's paramedic program, but you're not going for training, just the AAS, right?  I've known a few people that were able to complete the degree while working fulltime.  It's a community college, so as an out-of-state student, you'll likely have to pay more per credit.


----------



## SuaveTheMedic (Jul 12, 2014)

medicsb said:


> Definitely not in 1 year.  More like 2-3.  I'm not sure getting an AAS first is necessary, but it may be cheaper to do that and then transfer credit to a 4-year school vs. doing all the course-work at a 4 year.
> 
> Also, I am a little familiar with Camden County College's paramedic program, but you're not going for training, just the AAS, right?  I've known a few people that were able to complete the degree while working fulltime.  It's a community college, so as an out-of-state student, you'll likely have to pay more per credit.



Yeah, I'm looking to get my associates first then finishing up the studies with a bachelors but doing this online.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jul 12, 2014)

*BS in Health Sciences: Paramedic Care*

Northern Arizona University has an online Paramedic BS program. For whatever reason, I never see it listed on NAEMT site or in any of the other higher education directories. I do not know anyone who has done this specific program, but I am familiar with NAU. Generally speaking it is a descent school for health sciences, and the courses are not particularly difficult. I'd be interested to hear from someone who completes this program. 

Here is the link to the webpage: BS in Health Sciences: Paramedic Care


----------



## RALS504 (Jul 17, 2014)

Here is one in Portalas, NM but is all online.

http://liberal-arts.enmu.edu/health/ems2/index.shtml

http://www.roswell.enmu.edu/degrees-and-programs/865?view=doc


http://hsc.unm.edu/SOM/emsacad/bsems.shtml

Good luck finding your path!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 17, 2014)

RALS504 said:


> Here is one in Portalas, NM but is all online.
> 
> http://liberal-arts.enmu.edu/health/ems2/index.shtml
> 
> ...



In addition to ENMU and UNM (which is a bachelors program), CNM (http://catalog.cnm.edu/preview_program.php?catoid=14&poid=2808&returnto=1103 ) offers an AAS... And it can be done mostly online too


----------



## SuaveTheMedic (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks guys for your help, any other schools that have the year long online AAS program that I can start now instead of waiting to become a medic then doing it?  I'm already enrolled in a non degree medic program.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 6, 2014)

SuaveEMT said:


> Thanks guys for your help, any other schools that have the year long online AAS program that I can start now instead of waiting to become a medic then doing it?  I'm already enrolled in a non degree medic program.


CNM (for example) lets you submit a copy of your paramedic cert and they give you credits equivalent to their paramedic program. Then yoy need 12 hours or so in math, english, psych, amd a computer class to get your degree. You could always take the core classes you'd need to get ahead on it


----------



## BoonDoc (Aug 7, 2014)

Here in the EU, Middlesex University offers the Masters in Science that can be taken by anyone with at least five years experience at the paramedic level. 

No prior degree or university experience required. 

It is a work based learning option that uses your experience on the road as prerequisite for the masters degree.

It is all online and costs £6110 ($10k). 

Middlesex is FAFSA approved so you can use your US student loans if needed.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 8, 2014)

SuaveEMT said:


> Thanks guys for your help, any other schools that have the year long online AAS program that I can start now instead of waiting to become a medic then doing it?  I'm already enrolled in a non degree medic program.



While enrolled in your non degree medic program, almost any of the U.S. degree programs will allow you to start taking the general education requirements online for the degree. For most AAS programs its only a few classes, normally English comp 1 and 2, a math class, and a few other things. For a BS, the breadth requirements are a bit more and you'll find yourself taking additional course work to fulfill the basic requirements. Regardless, all degree seekers are required to take these no matter what your major is, so you should be safe to start that now.
However, each college and EMS major program has its own policy. Some may require you to wait to take the EMS specific major courses until your a paramedic and or general education requirements are completed. The links in my signature are for undergraduate degree's not sure on AAS, but I hear Camden County College (among many others) may offer what your looking for.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 9, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> CNM (for example) lets you submit a copy of your paramedic cert and they give you credits equivalent to their paramedic program. Then yoy need 12 hours or so in math, english, psych, amd a computer class to get your degree. You could always take the core classes you'd need to get ahead on it



Awesome.

I registered and signed up for this a couple of days ago. Great advice. 

All online distance learning. Nice!

It's $260 per credit hour and it requires 12. ENG, Math, Intro computers, BIO, & Psych. 

A little over $3000 for a degree with our of state tuition.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 10, 2014)

SandpitMedic said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I registered and signed up for this a couple of days ago. Great advice.
> 
> ...


Glad I could help  I'm doing that and my community Paramedic program concurrently, so come May, I should be getting my AAS and community Paramedic certificate of completion too


----------



## SuaveTheMedic (Aug 10, 2014)

That's amazing.

I plan to register with one of these schools soon, the medic program I am in starts In a month or so, imma get going with the core classes @CNM.


----------



## ILemt (Aug 10, 2014)

Don't know if anyone mentioned it, but University of Nebraska- Creighton,  offers a paramedic program that gives an AS degree. They also have a BS in EMS that contains the full NREMT-P course and contains the prereqs for their PA program and their med school. ( roughly a paramedic version of their BSN program)
And finally they have an MS in EMS service administration. All in-house though, not online.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Feb 28, 2015)

How are you CNM guys coming along? I've found it to be even cheaper than expected. I've probably spent around $1000 and only have one more class to go.

Going great; I'm excited to finish and have started looking at BS programs.


----------

